# Problème d'autorisation sur mon disque dur externe



## Geaneaus. (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour!
J'ai soucis d'autorisations sur mon disque dur externe. Je peux lire tous les fichiers qu'il contient et également les copier sur mon mac mais je ne peux ni les modifier ni les effacer  : à chaque fois que je veux effacer un fichier j'ai un message qui me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaires. Et en effet quand je regarde dans les informations du DD il me met: "lecture seulement".

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Par avance, merci.

PS: Mon DD est formaté windows car j'avais un pc avant. Je ne sais si c'est de la que vient le problème car je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes clés USB quand je passe de PC à MAC.


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2007)

Geaneaus. a dit:


> PS: Mon DD est formaté windows car j'avais un pc avant. Je ne sais si c'est de la que vient le problème car je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes clés USB quand je passe de PC à MAC.



Ben oui t'en format FAT32, donc les symptomes décrits sont logiques. Tu peux lire mais pas modifier

une recherche sur les fils ici va te donner de nombreuses solutions


----------



## Geaneaus. (16 Octobre 2007)

Ca veut dire que je vais devoir reormater mon DDE si je veux pouvoir m'en servir correctement?


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2007)

ben oui mais il y a diverses stratégies d'utilisation
et au moins un fil apr jour sur le sujet
donc lecture
lecture
lecture
après une bonne... recherche:rateau:


----------



## indesign (16 Octobre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ben oui mais il y a diverses stratégies d'utilisation
> et au moins un fil apr jour sur le sujet
> donc lecture
> lecture
> ...



pour info utilitaire de disque- tu sélèctionne ton disque- puis tu le formate comme tu veut


----------



## Geaneaus. (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon ok merci les gars pour ces infos!


----------



## vleroy (16 Octobre 2007)

oui mais si tu changes le format, tu vas perdre tes données

du calme indesign, j'ai pas envie qu'on passe la nuit à aller rechercher ces données et autant une bonne recherche, une bonne lecture et une bonne compréhension du sujet in fine


----------

